# Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??



## Drillmaschine (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

nun beginnt leider wieder die Mückensaison. Dies bekam ich eben an einer Au zu spüren. Konnte mich gar nicht so auf´s Hechtblinkern konzentrieren #t .

Wie schützt ihr euch wirkungsvoll gegen Mücken? Gibt es auch Mittel, die man beim Naturköderangeln einsetzen kann, ohne den Geruch auf dem Köder zu übertragen?

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## Tosch75 (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

nimm jungle oil.. stinkt zwar wie nicht´s gutes, aber die viecher bleiben weg .. !
und wenn du dich einschmierst, zieh am besten gummihandschuhe an, denn dann hast du den geruch nicht an den händen


----------



## angler1988 (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

hi

ich hab von einem ziemlich erfahrene angler den tipp bekommen ,dass du dich mit petrolium einreiben solltest und dann 5 min. warten damit es verdunsten kann. an dem tag hat er das auch gemacht und aale ohne ende raus gezogen
und aale haben sehr empfindliche nasen und wenn was mit dem köder nicht stimmt kriegen die das als erstes mit!!

petri heil und mögen die mücken dich verschonen:q


----------



## Drohne (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

servus drillmaschine!

dir kann geholfen werden und obendrein kann dein outfit am angelplatz noch eheblich gefördert werden.

nimm einfach einen schlüpfschleier welchen auch die imker verwenden. kostet etwa 15 euronen und du bist mit sicherheit vor mücken, wespen, hornissen etc. total geschützt. weder werden deine hände mit chemikalien kontaminiert noch brauchst du dir alle 5 sekunden einen klatscher verabreichen.

zu beziehen ist diese hervorragende innovation unter anderen von www.bivo.at.

liebe grüße von einem angelnden imkermeister aus österreich,

drohne


----------



## Rosi (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Komm an die See zum angeln, dort gibt es so gut wie keine Mücken. 

Wie wäre es mit Autan? Schleier geht sicher auch gut. Oder so´n Kraut rauchen#c


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Patschuli / Patchuli oder patschuly (oder noch ca 100 andere Schreibweisen) hilft auch gegen Mücken , Wespen , Mitangler die einen zu dicht auf die pelle Rücken usw... das Zeug stinkt ääähhh richt recht öhm streng aber wirkt super .
Problem is nur das man am nächsten tag immernoch so richt   =)


----------



## just_a_placebo (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Oder so´n Kraut rauchen#c



Das ist ne gute Idee! Die Mücken stechen dich zwar trotzdem, aber´s wird auf jeden Fall erträglicher, bzw. dir ist´s dann einfach egal... 

Ich hab echt noch nie nen Angler mit einem Schlüpfschleier gesehen. Hilft eber bestimmt und die Lacher sidn auf deiner Seite.


----------



## the-kingfishers (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Moin ich hab auch noch nen tipp und zwar sollen die Mücken ein in Ruhe lassen wenn man ganz viel Knobi gegessen hat!?!?!?!?!
Ich wieß auch nicht so ?!?!?!?

Was ich finde, was eigentlich immer hilft ist wenn man ein Feuer hat was nachts bernnt!
Der Rauch verdrückt die Mücken!
Aber wenn das nicht geht dann hilft es nur sich mit Zedahn, Autan, oder anderen sachen einzuschmieren.

Oder man zieht sich einfach dünne langärmelige Sachen an.
mfg Fynn


----------



## BigEarn (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

ICh hab eine Jacke aus sehr feinmaschigem Insektennetz (oder wie man´s nennen mag) mit Kapuze, welche sich dicht verschliessen lässt aber dennoch ausreichend Sicht gewährt. Stammt angeblich von den Amis aus dem Militärbereich und gab es vor einigen Jahren u.a. bei Pro Idee. 
Ich trage das Teil hauptsächlich beim Aalangeln in Irland um mich vor den dort verbreiteten Minimücken (weiss immer noch nicht, wie sie wirklich heissen) zu retten. 
Dort hinfahren und sich einen Abend von selbigen anzapfen lassen ist auch eine Methode, die euch gegen Mücken in unserem Land immun machen sollte. Zumindest empfindet ihr die gemeine Feld-Wald und Wiesenmücke  dann nicht mehr als ganz so schlimm.
Bei wem das nicht hilft dem empfehle ich Australische oder Neuseeländische Sandflies zur Desensibilisierung. |uhoh: Ich habe glaube ich noch kein Tier (den ein oder anderen Fisch ausgenommen :q) so verflucht und verteufelt wie diese Viecher. Auch noch 5 Wochen nachdem sie mich gebissen haben.
:r
Wenn ihr euch aber wirklich auf einen dieser Desensibilisierungstrips begebt haltet die Augen auf nach DEET. Es ist eigentlich ein Inhaltsstoff, der in vielen Insect-Repellents verwendet wird, in Deutschland allerdings nicht. |rolleyes
Wenn es hart auf hart kommt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ist es in meinen Augen DAS wirksamste Abwehrmittel gegen die Plagegeister. Man kann diskutieren, ob es denn so Chemie nicht ungesund ist, aber ich  denke, wenn man sich nicht täglich damit duscht, wird es nicht so schlimm sein. Der Praxistest war so überzeugend, dass ich, wenn ich auf diese Mittel zurückgreife, nun deethaltige verwende. Im Vergleich zu Autan u.ä. hilft es wenigstens.


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Moin Moin ,
ich schmöck die dicke Berta ( Independens Zigarre  :q  ) , die vertreibt alles  :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Tosch75 (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Lange Ärmel helfen .. zusätzlich benutze ich das Insektenschutzmittel der Bundeswehr ! bekommst du ganz gut von bekannten die beim Bund sind. lase mich damit zuháuse eischmieren, admit ich es nicht an den Händen habe.. zusätzlich bringen einige tropfen an der Kleidung auch was . 

Wenn mal wieder Zeckenalarm ist, sprühe ich mir mit billigem Insektenspary  die hosenbeine ein. noch nie eine gehabt .. im gegensatz zu meinen angelkollegen.. muss aber das billige sein weil da Pyrethrum  ( oder so ähnlich ) drin ist .. das mögen die viecher gar nicht ! bei den teuren ist meist ein biologischer stoff drin, der nicht hilft


----------



## detlefb (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Gegen die Plagegeister, hier an der Elbe und umzu hat sich Minzöl, das preiswerte von Penny, bestens bewährt. Das hält die Biester echt auf Distanz.


----------



## Masterfischer (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Hallo,
In einem Bericht des Heftes Blinker(Jahre Sep.2001)stand mal das man Partyfackeln aufstellen soll.
MFG Masterfischer


----------



## dorschhai (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Beim Nachtangeln stelle ich ganz einfach ein paar Mückenkerzen auf (die gelben Teile in nem Glasgefäß). Musst aber aufpassen wegen Waldbrandgefahr und so. Da sollte man das lieber lassen und auf chemische Mittelchen zurückgreifen.


----------



## arno (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Moin!
Ich rauche einige Zigaretten mehr, das hilft etwas gegen die Mistfiecher!#6 
Mann kann auch ein Feuer machen mit viel Rauch und da stellt man sich halt in den Rauch bis man richtig stinkt! #6  #6  #6 
Das hält die Mücken sehr gut ab!#6 #6 #6 
Man sollte nur kein Feuer in freier Wildbahn machen, ausserdem ist es auch teilweise verboten!
Oder ich nehm meine Frau mit zum Angeln, die Mücken haben sie eindeutig lieber als mich! #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 
Aber meist lasse ich es einfach über mich ergehen! |evil:

Vergessen, vergessen!
Ich hatte letztes jahr mit Nelkenoel experimentiert!
Es hilft, aber stinkt!


----------



## ThomasRö (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Das Feuer machen hilft sehr. Ich schmeisse auch immer ein bisschen Gras rein damit es schön qualmt.... ^^
Hab ich gestern auch gemacht, hab aber nix gefangen-> hoffe mal es lag nicht daran


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Ich benutze mein BW-Mücken-EX. Leider gibt es nur noch diese Art Salbe und nicht mehr diese ätzende Flüssigform. Ich denke aber, dass Autan & Co. genau so gut funzen.


----------



## oknel (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

so,


zuhause möglicht viel knoblauch essen  und einen kranz flechten zum um den hals hängen. (das hält blutsauger fern happich gehört)
danach einen imkerhut aufsetzen und partyfackeln in form eines pentagramms aufstellen.
zum schluss eine zigarre in autan tränken und rauchen.

so würd ich das machen    #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

hey onkel alles klar bei Dir?! Du fängst ja schon an zu träumen!! Prüfe mal Deine Gasleitung ob da irgendwo ein Leck ist...


----------



## The_Duke (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

In der Schweiz gibts ein Mittel...nennt sich Anti-Brumm...welches in zwei Sorten gibt. Einmal normal und einmal in Forte. Wurde vom schweizerischen Tropeninstitut getestet und für gut befunden. Riecht angenehm und hat unter anderem als Wirkstoff irgendwas zitroniges und minziges...ich glaube es nennt sich Chinesischer Eukalyptus.
Citronella ist ja schon bekannt aus diesen Mückenabwehrkerzen. Als chemischen Wirkstoff enthält es 28% Diethyltoluamid (DEET) und ist nicht für Kleinkinder geeignet.
Ich verwende es auch gegen Zecken, unter anderem sprühe ich damit die Kleidung bis zum Gürtel ein und auch meinen Hut/Kappe, grade dann, wenn ich beim Fliegenfsichen im Gebüsch rumkrauche, wenn ich ans Wasser will 

Anti-Brumm wurde auch von Stiftung Warentest getestet und wird von diesen empfohlen. 
Zu beziehen unter anderem HIER


----------



## petipet (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Hallo und Moin,

Stechmücken mögen meinen roten Saft. In einem von vielen DK-Urlauben (Tannesby-Bucht) lag unser Ferienhaus in einer Moor- u. Brachlandschaft und nach einem verregneten Frühjahr gabs einen heißen Juni und dementsprechend eine fast biblische Mückenplage. 
Autan habe ich immer dabei. Hier war aber die Wirkung gleich null. Im Gegenteil, die Biester schienen richtig scharf auf den Autan-Duft zu sein. Auch Ballistol-Öl versagte. Aber ich hatte zum ersten Male noch was anderes im Köcher, gegen die Mückenseuche: Nämlich Tabletten aus dem Vitamin-B-Komplex. Ich schluckte brav die Höchstdosierung. Die einzige, harmlose Wirkung war, dass sich (wie im Beipackzettel des Medikamentes angekündigt) mein Urin Löwenzahn-Blütengelb verfärbte.
- Trotz der Gebrauchsinformation des Medikamentes erschrak ich bei jedem Pinkeln -
Und ich darf nicht verschweigen, das ich einen unangenehmen Körpergeruch ausdünstete. Dagegen half auch kein vermehrtes Duschen und keine Bodylotion.
"Papa, du stinkst nach Krankenhaus!" rümpfte mein Sohn beim Autofahren die Nase. Und meine Frau rückte deutlich von mir ab. "Ich würde nach Desinfiktionsmitteln riechen." Sicher hatten Frau und Sohnemann recht. Aber die norddänischen Stechmückenbiester zeigten sich von meiner -Zwischenmenschlich nicht unproblematischen Geruchsoffensive - vollkommen unbeeindruckt.
Also resignierte ich und setzte die Tabletten wieder ab, um nicht den Urlaub in zölibitärer Enthaltsamkeit verbringen zu müssen. Dann doch lieber Mückenstiche.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## fzZzzz (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Baut einfach was auf was die Mücken ablenkt. Altes Fleisch irgendwo aufn Stock oder Teller und die Viecher fliegen drauf ! Ideal wäre ein Gläschen mit Zuckerwasser (hoch konzentriert) noch dazu. Wenn ihr euch dann noch Respekt bei den Fliegen verschafft und 10-20 killt, seid ihr auf ewig sicher  .


----------



## Drohne (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*



			
				fzZzzz schrieb:
			
		

> Baut einfach was auf was die Mücken ablenkt. Altes Fleisch irgendwo aufn Stock oder Teller und die Viecher fliegen drauf ! Ideal wäre ein Gläschen mit Zuckerwasser (hoch konzentriert) noch dazu. Wenn ihr euch dann noch Respekt bei den Fliegen verschafft und 10-20 killt, seid ihr auf ewig sicher  .


 
*Bitte so nicht,fzZzzz|gr: !*

Hoch konzentriertes Zuckerwasser würde die Situation dramatisch verschlimmern, da zusätzlich zu den Gösn -Ihr sagt Mücken- auch noch Schwärme von Bienen, Wespen, Hummeln und Hornissen kommen um diese süße Lekerei zu sammeln. Bitte Hände weg davon!#d 

Liebe Grüße von einem Imkermeister


----------



## Neffifisch (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

#h Hallo zusammen  - die kleinen Minimücken in Irland heißen "Midgets". 

So hat es mir letztes Jahr in Irland ein Gemischtwarenhändler (auch Angelgeräte) mitgeteilt, nachdem wir hilfesuchend bei ihm eingefallen sind und
uns diese feinen Netzmützen für den Kopf zu kaufen. Dagegen sind unsere Schnaken echt harmlos, wir waren abends am Ufer (Meer) angeln und diese kleinen Biester kamen zu tausenden. Selbst Rauchen half kaum. Die kleinen Minimücken gingen aber nur auf den Kopf, wir dachten uns nichts, war halt nur lästig. Als wir nach Hause kamen sahen wir aus als hätten wir die Röteln oder einen anderen Ausschlag. Also für solche Fälle hilft nur die Mütze!!!!

auch andere wollen leben - gruß neffifisch#h


----------



## BigEarn (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> In der Schweiz gibts ein Mittel...nennt sich Anti-Brumm...welches in zwei Sorten gibt. Einmal normal und einmal in Forte. Wurde vom schweizerischen Tropeninstitut getestet und für gut befunden. Riecht angenehm und hat unter anderem als Wirkstoff irgendwas zitroniges und minziges...ich glaube es nennt sich Chinesischer Eukalyptus.
> Citronella ist ja schon bekannt aus diesen Mückenabwehrkerzen. Als chemischen Wirkstoff enthält es 28% Diethyltoluamid (DEET) und ist nicht für Kleinkinder geeignet.
> Ich verwende es auch gegen Zecken, unter anderem sprühe ich damit die Kleidung bis zum Gürtel ein und auch meinen Hut/Kappe, grade dann, wenn ich beim Fliegenfsichen im Gebüsch rumkrauche, wenn ich ans Wasser will
> 
> ...


 

Dann pass aber bei Kunstfasern auf, wenn Du Pech ast, vertragen die das schöne DEET nicht   Meine Kleidung hat bisher wohl noch nie nachgegeben, allerdings habe ich meine schöne Sea-Pathfinder von Casio ganz schön leiden lassen. Von den Kunststoffabdeckungen der Knöpfe ist an dieser Uhr nicht viel übrig geblieben :c 
Ansonsten ist das Zeug, ob in Anti-Brumm o.ä. allerdings mein Favorit gegen summende und brummende Plagegeister. 
In Irland gibt es u.a. Ben´s 100. Der DEETgehalt beträgt hier 95% :q  Bei Kids würd ich das nicht verwenden, aber die müssen eh erstmal abhärten.:q


----------



## tanner (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

ich laß mich stechen, ab und zu mal eine abklatschen, den anderen Tag ist bei mir kaum noch was zu sehen von den Mückenstichen, da hab ich wohl Glück.
Ansonsten jemanden mitnehmen der Diabetes hat (ein Kumpel von mir), macht sich gut-den gehen sie an-meine Fresse.


----------



## BigEarn (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Wer auf dei Chemie-Keule verzichten will, dem empfehle ich die Bug-Jacket, eine Kapuzenjacke aus Mosquitonetz. 
Bekommt ´man in Deutschland über Ranger-online und in Österreich beim Special-Army-Shop
Echt nicht schlecht die Dinger! Hab mir vor Jahren eine gekauft, damals noch bei Pro-Idee. #h

Hier mal ein Bild:


----------



## petipet (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> hey onkel alles klar bei Dir?! Du fängst ja schon an zu träumen!! Prüfe mal Deine Gasleitung ob da irgendwo ein Leck ist...


 
Gut gekontert. Echt stark.

Gruß...peter#h


----------



## Águas Lindas (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Gegen Muecken helfen immer Citruskerzem,sich mit Diesel einreiben,Kaffepulver anschmoren der rauch vertreibt wirklich alles....,Schalen von Kokosnuessen anschmoren,Repelex oder am besten ...Zuhause bleiben


----------



## Norm (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Das Beste ist immer noch Autan. das hält für Stunden.
Jahre lange Erfahrung auch bei meinem Sohn.
Auch gut gegen Zecken!!


----------



## Watis (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

stimme arno zu...
nelkenoel aus jeder apotheke zu bekommen...
oder
hatte mal ein reststück von fliegennetz für fenster über. das hab ich mir halt so an meiner mütze gebastelt das kein blutrünstiges insekt ne chance hatte.


----------



## Drillmaschine (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Ich habe jetzt so ein Zeug von einem Bekannten aus der Türkei. Da ist 90% Spiritus drin und noch nen paar andere Giftstoffe  !


Nach dem BW-Zeug will ich mich jetzt aber auch mal im Rangershop umsehen.
Ein Problem ist aber wirklich, dass man das Zeug vielleicht an die Hände kriegt. Und das ist beim Naturköderfischen sicherlich nicht vorteilhaft #c .

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## HD4ever (14. September 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

werde davon mal einiges ausprobieren demnächst ...
bin gestern am Rhein beim Spinnfischen waaaaaaahnsinnig geworden !!!
konzentriertes Fischen zeitweise gar nicht möglich weil die Mückenmassen nicht auszuhalten waren .... #q
Rekord lag bei 3 erlegten Biestern auf einen Schlag .... |uhoh:
konnte ich nicht mehr zählen wie viel ich erledigt habe, waren aber immer noch genug um meine Mückenstiche heute auch nicht mehr zählen zu können #q#q#q


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (14. September 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

moin, moin,..... nehme dir doch einfach einen lappen wo du eswsig drauf gemacht hast mit an dem see. steck ihn dir doch einfach in die tasche. schon ist dein problem gelöst. du hast keinen geruch an den fingern und kannst dich auf das hechtblinkern konzentrieren. du kannst dich aber aucdh schon zu hause mit etwas essig am hals, handrücken und an den beinen versehen. zudem den lappen und alles ist perfekt. petri heil


----------



## petipet (14. September 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Meine Meinung: Gegen die Viehcher ist kein Kraut gewachsen, wenn man dafür anfällig ist. Ob Autan, Nelkenöl, Essig... ich könnte in Salzsäure baden und was für einen Stinker auch immer schmöken - sind die Plagegeister da, zapfen sie mein Blut ab. 

Es gibt ne Menge Theorien von süsses Blut, Körperschweiß, endogene Duftmoleküle bis ich weiß nich wat. Fakt ist: Meine Frau sitzt einen halben Meter neben mir und bekommt nix ab. Mich schlachten diese Plagegeister förmlich ab. Was wirklich hilft, Brandungsangeln mit ner frischen Brise aufs Ostseeufer.
Finndland, Schweden... mit diesen Tausend Seen... ich finde die Landschaft bemerkenswert schön... aber wenn, dann nur im Winter.

Gruß...Peter|wavey:


----------



## Lengjäger (14. September 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Ich habe in diesem Jahr in Norwegen *Antibrumm forte* ausprobiert. Es wirkt fantastisch. 
Selbst Freiluftfiletieren in der Dämmerung war kein Problem und die Kriebels bleiben auf Distanz.
Am heimischen Wasser bleiben die Mücken fern und im Garten gibt es keine Probleme mit Wespen.
Soll angeblich auch gegen Zecken hilfreich sein.
Ist ziemlich ergiebig und riecht nicht allzu schlimm.


----------



## petipet (14. September 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Hallo Christian,

soweit ich weiß basiert Antibrumm Forte auf dem Vitamin B 6 Bereich. Soll schon vielen Menschen geholfen haben. Bei mir ist die Wirkung gleich null.
Vielleicht sollte ich mal meine Biermarke (Schwelmer Bernsteinpils) wechseln. Ne, Quatsch, wollte dich nicht veräppeln. Bei mir hilft halt nix.

Gruß...Peter|wavey:


----------



## Flussbarschfan (14. September 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

...mit schnellen Reflexen! :m :m :m


----------



## Karpfenchamp (14. September 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Ich nehme nichts um mich zu schützen weil ich mich lieber stechen lasse als dass die AAle dann den Geruch von dem Spray riechen udn nicht mehr beißen.


----------



## Sveni90 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Autan pumpspray für 7€ in jeder apotheke zu haben schützt gegen mücken und zecken 
*gegen risiken und nebenwirkungen fragen sie ihren artzt oder apotheker*


----------



## davis (14. September 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Also ich hab nie Probleme mit Fliegtieren....die sind zwar da aber ich schmecke wohl nicht...:m....wahrscheinlich liegt das daran das ich als Kind in nen Topf mit Autan gefallen bin:q....das hält ein Leben lang...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Gegen Mücken und Zecken hilft eine Analyse der Stechfaktoren und ein konzertiertes Mückenabwehrprogramm.

1. Mücken (und Zecken) stehen auf Buttersäure-Ausdünstungen. Wers ausdünstet, ist "dran", egal wann und wo und wie. Die Abwandlungen durch Ernährung (Schweinefleisch!), Bierkonsum und Sport spielen eine Rolle bei der Feinauswahl, immer der "Leckerste" ist dran. |smash: 
Ein Trost für die Opfer bzw. Wermut für die Untouchables: Die korrekte Buttersäureproduktion mit Stechattraktivität ist ein Indiz für guten Körperstoffwechsel. Fehlt diese bzw. wird dies ungenießbar, deutet dies oft auf Stoffwechselstörungen oder Schlimmeres hin.  #t 

2. Was kann man dagegen tun? -> nicht Mücken-lecker riechen.
Dazu gehört das nicht-schwitzen und das Duschen und frische Wäsche-wechseln vorm Angeln, und nicht wieder schwitzen, sonst hat man verloren!  #q 

3. An Kleidung kann man neben den Überwürfen schon mal mit dichter Army-Kleidung, langen Hemden und Hosen sowie hohen Schuhen oder Stiefeln den Unterbau mechanisch freihalten, so daß weder Mücken noch Zecken unten herum andocken können, gerade an den Knöcheln. Fürs Gesicht ist in harten Fällen so ein Schleierschutz natürlich toll, besonders wenn einem gerade wieder zu heiss gerworden war und der Buttersäuremagnet anzieht  #c 

4. Problemzone freie Haut, Handrücken und Hals+Kopf:
Neben anderen Repellents helfen sehr gut Tomatenblätter (zerrieben, hinterm Ohr getragen). Dieses Jahr stehen sie sehr gut, ein paar Opfergaben sind dort bestimmt zu finden. Diese Blätter sind hoch-insektenabschreckend, sofern sie nicht durch Schweiß etc. (s.o.) übertüncht werden. Sehr empfehlenswert auf Terassen und Schlafzimmerfenstern!  #6 
Damit kann man die restlichen Naschetiere sicher abhalten und Beeinträchtigungen der Köder sind nicht bekannt.

Also an die Mückengrundregel denken: Wer schwitzt und schweißt hat verloren!  :g


----------



## wodibo (15. September 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Nehmt jemanden mit den Ihr nich leiden könnt und besteht drauf das er sich rasiert und mit Rasierwasser einreibt. Mein Vater hat das mal gemacht und stand in einer schwarzen Wolke. der Rest hatte Ruhe :m :q

Der Tip mit dem Essigtuch ist aber auch nicht schlecht....dat hilft #6


----------



## ollidi (15. September 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Knofi hilft auch. Allerdings nicht auf die Haut aufgetragen, sondern vorher Essen und durch die Haut ausschwitzen. Das mögen die Flugsaurier gar nicht.


----------



## Mikesch (15. September 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Den Ausführungen von AngelDet ist fast nichts hinzu zu fügen.
Außer:
Beim "nicht schwitzen" ist ein klimatisiertes Auto bei der Anfahrt zum Gewässer hilfreich.

Ich ignoriere die Stechmücken ganz einfach. :q


----------



## stadtangler (15. September 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Falls ihr mal kein Feuer machen könnt, um die Mücken zu vertreiben, dann gibts da auch ein schwedisches Produkt, sieht aus wie Schuhcreme und riecht wie Lagerfeuer. Hält ewig und drei Tage und es ist schwer, den Geruch wieder loszuwerden. Wenn man sich damit einreibt, dann sieht man aus wie beim Kampfeinsatz.
Ausserdem soll man auf schwarze Kleidung verzichten, weil die Mücken darauf stehen (Auch Zecken sieht man auf heller Kleidung besser). Gilt besonders für die Socken (am besten Gummistiefel und die Hose reinstecken). Weite Hosen sind gut, solange nichts auf der Haut wenig aufliegt, geht der Stich nicht durch. 
Nachts alleine auf dem Boot, wenn ich vor lauter Rauchen schon das Husten kriege,  nehme ich immer dem Imkerschutz, ist einfach sehr effektiv.
Autan finde ich fast wirkungslos. Mein Favorit bei Chemie ist "Azaron before", gibts auch gegen Zecken und wirkt bei mir sehr erfolgreich. Bei der ganzen Chemie muss sowieso jeder rausfinden, was bei ihm persönlich am besten geht, weil ja jeder anders riecht und dünstet. 

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Flussbarschfan (15. September 2005)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*



			
				davis schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab nie Probleme mit Fliegtieren....die sind zwar da aber ich schmecke wohl nicht...:m....wahrscheinlich liegt das daran das ich als Kind in nen Topf mit Autan gefallen bin:q....das hält ein Leben lang...


 
|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Obelix, bist dus?

#6


----------



## Ronen (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Leider ist dies wieder ein aktuelles Thema geworden. Gibts neue erkenntnisse?


----------



## angelndes_sofa (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*



			
				Ronen schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist dies wieder ein aktuelles Thema geworden. Gibts neue erkenntnisse?


 
Hallo Ronen,

ein Freund von mir empfiehl mir mal ein super mittel gegen mücken.Man reibt sich damit ein und dann bleiben alle Mücken fern.Es ist vollkommen Geruchsneutral,aber für die Mücken ist es ein bestialischer Gestank,sodass sie sich zu stolz sind dich zu stechen :m Wenn ich den mal in die Finger kriege frage ich den mal nach dem Namen von dem besagten Mittel.Dann poste ich das mal hier rein.Gruß Andre


----------



## uwe103 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Moin Andre,

mach Dich schnell auf die Socken, wir alle benötigen den Namen dieses Mittels.


----------



## Gubbi (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Hai (wo) Sportfreund,
zu Deiner Mückenplage, ich nimm von der Bundeswehr das Insektennetz (3€) für Hüte denn das ist etwas größer und ziehe es bei Mückenarlarm über den Hut bis auf die Schultern und für die Hände aus der Apotheke Gummihandschuhe.Für die Arme und Beine Lange lockere Sachen.
Bis jetzt noch kein Mückenstich!!!


----------



## donlotis (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Hallo zusammen,

ich sehe das so: Die Mücke ist mein Freund! |supergri

Gruß donlotis


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Als ich in Sri Lanka weilte, rieb sich der Guide mit den Bättern einer Zitruspflanze ein, die mit der Zitronenmelisse verwandt war. Ich will das dieses Jahr mal versuchen, um diese vielleicht mal zu nutzen mit anderen Pflanzenextrakten ( z. B. soll auch das Extrakt aus Tomatentrieben, die beim Ausgeizen entstehen, helfen ) zu nutzen. Da ich auch Tomaten im Garten habe, wäre das ja eine Möglichkeit, natürliche Mittel zu nutzen, da ich heute wieder mal gemerkt habe, daß normales Einsprühen wenig nutzt, wenn man trotz Einsprühens beim Arbeiten im Garten schwitzt. Man könnte ja vieleicht einen Extrakt aus den Tomatentrieben, Zitronenmelisseblättern und Zitronenabrieb herstellen !?


----------



## angelndes_sofa (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*



			
				donlotis schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich sehe das so: Die Mücke ist mein Freund! |supergri
> 
> Gruß donlotis


 

Ich versteh was du meinst glaub ich :m Wenn die Mücken knapp über der Wasseroberflächer sind werden die Fische angelockt wa ?


----------



## LAC (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Hallo,
einige stämme in afrika nehmen kuhpisse, es soll helfen - gegen malaria zwar nicht, da die meisten es hatten, aber gegen fliegen. Ich habe keine dusche unterm kuhschwanz genommen - hatte mittelchen mit.
Ein kettenhemd und die angel umfunktionieren als morgenstern und den mücken den kampf ansagen, kann lustig werden. Wer sich mit pech und schwefel, frittenfett , petroleum oder alle anderen mittelchen einschmiert,  hat nur noch die möglichkeit die süchtigen fische zu landen, die schon über jahre von den duftstoffen, die man ihnen vorgesetzt hat, benebelt wurden und jetzt umsteigen wollen, da sie meinen der wurm wäre eine tankstelle. Kommen aber nur um su schnüffeln. 
Grüsse aus Dänemark
ins Land der Insekten

PS Ein netz für 9 euro ist geruchsfrei.


----------



## Drillmaschine (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

.. ein Netz für den Kopf besorge ich mir jetzt auch. Ich hasse dieses Sirren an den Ohren und am Nacken |gr:.

Außerdem habe ich in einer Fernsehzeitung gelesen, dass man Vitamin B Tabletten nehmen soll. Dann würde der Körper angeblich mit dem Schweiss einen Geruch absondern, den die Mücken meiden .

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Captain_Coma (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*



			
				Lengjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe in diesem Jahr in Norwegen *Antibrumm forte* ausprobiert. Es wirkt fantastisch.
> Selbst Freiluftfiletieren in der Dämmerung war kein Problem und die Kriebels bleiben auf Distanz.
> Am heimischen Wasser bleiben die Mücken fern und im Garten gibt es keine Probleme mit Wespen.
> Soll angeblich auch gegen Zecken hilfreich sein.
> Ist ziemlich ergiebig und riecht nicht allzu schlimm.



Nehm ich auch. 
Hat übrigens mein Großonkel erfunden! :m


----------



## wallerangler (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

hallo ich nehme immer mückenspiralen , die man anstecken kann , der rauch der dabei ensteht scheint ihn garnicht zu gefallen . ich habe keine lust dazu grade wenn ich schon schwitze mir noch lange sachen anzuziehen wegen den plagegeistern , eine oder 2 spiralen angezündet und ruhe ist . ps am günstigsten gib es diese in italien sie kosten dort als 10 pack etwa 1 euro hier bei uns um die 3,50


----------



## donlotis (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Ja, diese Spiralen kenne ich auch. Mich stören die Mücken nicht allzu sehr. Ich werde zwar auch gestochen, aber bei mir jucken die Stiche danach nicht und sie schwellen auch nicht an. Man sieht immer nur den dunklen Punkt in der Mitte und gut is. Andere kratzen sich danach blutig... Als Spinnangler sind leider immer die beiden Handrücken und die Ohren besonders von Stichen betroffen. Mein Bruder und ich sahen manchmal an den Ohren aus wie ein Mohnbrötchen...


Gruß donlotis


----------



## ostfriesengerd (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Ich saß mal mit einigen Norwegern auf der Terasse ihres Wohnwagens und wir konnten uns abends vor Knots nicht mehr retten, trotz aller Duftkerzen. Da kam einer auf die Idee das doch in vielen Mückenmitteln Zitronellaöl drin ist. Kurz Sonnenschutzmilch mit dem Inhalt von zwei  künstlichen Zironensaftdosen gemixt und aus war es mit den Plagegeistern.
Von meinem Hausarzt, der in Finnland immer Urlaub macht der Tip: 14 Tage vor dem Urlaub mit Einnahme von Bierhefetabletten beginnen. Das stinkt aus der Haut und man riecht nicht mehr nach Mensch, ist so änlich wie mit Knöpi.


----------



## ostfriesengerd (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Nachtrag: Vor 25 Jahren angelten wir nur vom Ufer und auch viel abends. Da konnte man sich trotz Mückenschutzmittel aller angepriesenen Sorten vor diesen kleinen Viechern nicht retten. Feuer mit viel Rauch half ein bischen. Wir haben dann Pfeifentabak gekocht und uns damit eingerieben. Nächsten morgen konnte ich meine Gesichtshaut fast komplett abziehen. Aber man war braun. Geholfen hat´s nichts.


----------



## bosko (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Hallo Ostfriesengerd,

deinen Tip finde ich super! Das soll meine Frau mal versuchen.

Gruß Bosko


----------



## Lachsy (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

die nächste generation davon ist gesichert








helfen soll wohl no bite gibt es sowohl für kleidung wie auch haut

mfg Lachsy


----------



## macfisch (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

So mach ich es immer. Lange Kleidung,Gummistiefel anziehen(alternativ Socken über die Hose ziehen), dünne Baumwollhandschuhe oder Gummihandschuhe anziehen(oder Hände in die Jackentasche) und Cap aufsetzen, ans Cap kann man sich sonstwas stecken. Ich bevorzuge die Reinigungstücher mit viel Citrusduft(gibst beim Imbiss zum halben Hänchen dazu). Und ich bin davon überzeugt das dunkle Kleidung nachts besser ist, weiss leuchtet so im Mondlicht und lockt die Viecher eher an. Ich bin so seit langen erfolgreich  den Mücken entkommen. Klappte auf den Campingplatz, am Fluss und am Teich.


----------



## Manuel (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Hallo,#h 

aus dem letzen Schwedenurlaub hab ich mir das Mittel OFF! mitgebracht.:q :q 
Das wirkt super und man bekommt selten einen Stich,und wenn doch dann gibts vom gleichen Hersteller auch ein Mittel für "nach dem Stich".
Beim einreiben versuche ich nichts auf die Handinnenflächen zu bekommen,weil ja sonst das Zeug wohlmöglich seine Duftspur auf dem Köder hinterlässt.
Ansonsten lange Kleidung,sollte aber nicht zu dünn sein ,da stechen die Biester auch durch.


----------



## Yoshi (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Ich hab mal vor lauter Verzweiflung ein Menthol-Taschentuch angesteckt und glimmen lassen, hat super geholfen. Normales Tempo hingegen zeigte kaum Wirkung. Hat übrigens auch mit pafümiertem Klopapier geklappt. Nachteil: Beides glimmt max. 10 min.


----------



## seyack (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Hallo,
Autan ist meiner meinung nach das beste.
gruss seyack


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Habe mal `nen Test gesehen, in dem Authan zwar auch das beste Mittel war. Test fand in der Camarque in Frankreich statt. Aber man hat auch festgestellt, daß die wirksamen Mittel in Authan schnell verfliegen und man öfters nachlegen muß, was für einen längeren Ansitz aufgrund der vergleichswise hohen Markenkosten ungünstig wäre. Deshalb fände ich auch selbstgemischte Lotions gut. ( Sonnenmilch+ Zitrone finde ich schon recht interessant. )


----------



## karl_sorglos (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

ICH NEHM ANTIBRUMM. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Mittel, es wirkt bei mir besser als Autan.

Zur Alternative Petroleum / Lampenöl: *Eine kleine Menge Petroleum* in den Mund bringen, und Ihr bekommt die schönste *Lungenentzündung*, an der Ihr *sogar sterben könnt!* Lasst bloß die Finger weg!! 
*Für Kinder sind schon ganz kleine Mengen Lampenöl tödlich!*


*Mein Special-Tipp: STUTENURIN!*

Von Kopf bis Fuß mit Stutenurin einreiben, Pferdeäpfel auf dem Kopf verteilen und ein Foto davon im Forum posten! Hilft 100%ig!:q


----------



## Pete (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

altes thema...gegen die ollen gnitzen hilft mepha sport gel..für sommerreisende in norwegen fester reisegepäckbestandteil...


----------



## Sveni90 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

AUTAN #6
Schützt vor Mücken UND vor ZECKEN!!


----------



## Marlow (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Ich trau mich das kaum zu schreiben, ich nehm immer einen anderen Angler mit dann sticht mich nix. Im ernst, wir waren mal in Schweden, die Luft war schwarz, außer an der Stelle wo ich saß.
Nachteil, mit mir will immer keiner Nachts angeln und bevor jemand drauf kommt, nein ich stinke nicht. :q 
Ich kann nicht sagen woran es liegt, nur das es der Kleinen ebenso geht währendessen der Junge immer aussieht wie ein Teesieb.


----------



## Adrian* (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie schützt ihr euch gegen Mücken??*

Deo und en Feuerzeug ist ganz wirksam...


----------

